# Infection perhaps?



## VixiePie (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi,
I'm currently on menopur, day 5 of stims. Since starting I believe I have got an unrinary tract infection, however this is probably worse than ever. I usually get a little bout of cystitis that lasts a day after my period. I now have pain during and after weeing (for a long period of time) at the opening of my urinary output - I can't remember the name lol! Is there anything I can take, other than painkillers and lots of water for this? and will it impact the IVF? 

Any info would be greatly appreciate,d

Thank yuo  XXX


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi VixiePie,

Not clear from your post how long this has been going on now? Symptoms would certainly indicate a UTI but you'll need to go to GP for a diagnosis (usually based on a urine sample). Uncomplicated UTI's in women requiring treatment only usually need a short course of antibiotics, 3 days. Mild bouts of infection can clear up on their own along with drinking lots to help flush the kidneys out. However if symptoms are not improving and getting worse then I'd go and see GP as left untreated the UTI could cause more problems in the long run. If necessary better to get it treated properly asap before you are going for EC/ET.

Maz x


----------



## VixiePie (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you, I'll give them a call today  xxx


----------



## VixiePie (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi,

Just to say, I went to the docs today, gave a sample and it is positive for infection (I'm awake right now as in agony after weeing). They told me I had to wait 3 days so they could send my sample to be tested at the hospital so they can treat it right. Obv I'm stimming and didn't want treatment to be delayed so that I'm taking it on egg transfer. The nurse asked me to call the IVF clinic and ask them if I could go on antibiotics (Trimithaprine?). Clinic said that the antibiotic of choice should be amoxycillin. So my nurse prescribed this for 7 days. 

Thanks xxx


----------

